# Hockey Slideshow Music



## benstewart (Feb 17, 2007)

So I want to make a slide show featuring many of the hockey shots I took this week for my photojournalism class.

I need an appropriate, fast, song for use with a series of hockey photos.

Any recommendations would be great


----------



## oldnavy170 (Feb 17, 2007)

I can think of two but I'm not sure that their acutally the name of the songs but I will tell you anyways:

Eye of the Tiger and We are the Champions!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 19, 2007)

I know this is for a class...so you 'probably' won't run into issues...but you shouldn't really use any copyrighted music without paying for it.  If you do end up doing this professionally...it will be something you will have to think about.  Maybe ask your instructor.

Most people don't think it's a big deal to just put a song into a slide show etc...but imagine how a photographer would feel is someone used one of their photos...without permission.


----------



## outlier (Feb 22, 2007)

Tragically Hip- Lonely end of the Rink-  from World Container


----------

